# Red lighting?



## babox2 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have 3 6500k 20w LED's on 40 gallon long. I have Co2 running and I'm going to start dosing ferts soon. I've been looking at upgrading lighting to a Finnex Planted light. The only differences are the 7000k and red 660nm. I'm debating on keeping my floodlights and just adding some marineland red accents strips or getting the finnex. I figure red light is red light right?


----------



## fishlover108 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Red Lighting?*



babox2 said:


> I have 3 6500k 20w LED's on 40 gallon long. I have Co2 running and I'm going to start dosing ferts soon. I've been looking at upgrading lighting to a Finnex Planted light. The only differences are the 7000k and red 660nm. I'm debating on keeping my floodlights and just adding some marineland red accents strips or getting the finnex. I figure red light is red light right?


Yes, they are red lights with that spectrum. I bought a Finnex Fugeray Planted+ for my 75gal (48in). I was not too impressed with the brightness with a single light fixture. So wanting to know more myself whether this is really suited for a planted hi-tech tank.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

babox2 said:


> I figure red light is red light right?


not "exactly"
"normal" red












> The final analysis is that the most successful growth is found at 420nm, 450nm, 630nm and 660nm wavelengths. Red is slightly more important for flowering but blue produces faster growth and absorption. It is also important for plants to get more 630nm-660nm wavelengths because it is reported that those wavelengths determine leaf diameter. Larger leaves will make a larger plant.





















"red" LED's have "peak" spectrum output from 625-770nm... and have variations within "ratings" as well..

OPP's I see ........... 


> Marineland Red Accent LED Hidden Lighting - 660nm Red


So in this case "red" IS red....... if they are close to the same... Again 660nm in industry really only defines a "range"..... 
Example:


> Wavelength -660nm-670nm (depending one what BIN we have in stock at the time of our order)


----------



## babox2 (Apr 27, 2013)

The marineland accent strips claim to be 660nm red. Sorry I forgot to mention that part. I think I'm going to go with the strips over the Finnex light. I know my flood lights are growing plants perfectly fine. I knew the color red was needed but i never really understood why. Thanks jeffkrol!


----------

